# First cutting board!



## TimR (Sep 28, 2017)

Well, here's a diversion from pepper mills and spinny things. Always wanted to try making a cutting board, so watched a couple vids and had at it. To make things more difficult I decided I'd do it end grain as well.
Two different walnuts ( one has multi-colors), ash, cherry. About 8x12. Putting the finish on just never gets old!
I want to try a 3D illusion board, but need to build up a bit more motivation.


 


Oil soaked and not so wet looking...

Reactions: Like 10 | Way Cool 12


----------



## Tony (Sep 28, 2017)

That's a great job Tim! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 28, 2017)

Nicely done! I’m thinking endgrain is the way to go... love the patterns.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 28, 2017)

Nice first! Looks good....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 28, 2017)

Congrats on the first of many! Hard to believe it's your first one, because it is so nice. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 29, 2017)

I like the layout.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Sep 29, 2017)

Nice board, Tim. 

I often find it difficult to visualize the final product, especially when using more than two types of wood. This little free program gives you a cut list and an image to help with design. You can quickly see what adjusting a sequence or size does to the final product. 

http://www.lastalias.com/cbdesigner/

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 3


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 29, 2017)

Great looking board! Do you use a drum sander? Be prepared to make one for all your friends and relatives after they see this......

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TimR (Sep 29, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Great looking board! Do you use a drum sander? Be prepared to make one for all your friends and relatives after they see this......


Thx Barry, I used a planer when glued up side grain, then a drum sander thereafter. I don't use the drum sander a lot, but it's a joy to use when needed.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 29, 2017)

TimR said:


> Thx Barry, I used a planer when glued up side grain, then a drum sander thereafter. I don't use the drum sander a lot, but it's a joy to use when needed.


Yea, making an endgrain cutting board without one would be brutal......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## larry C (Sep 29, 2017)

TimR said:


> Well, here's a diversion from pepper mills and spinny things. Always wanted to try making a cutting board, so watched a couple vids and had at it. To make things more difficult I decided I'd do it end grain as well.
> Two different walnuts ( one has multi-colors), ash, cherry. About 8x12. Putting the finish on just never gets old!
> I want to try a 3D illusion board, but need to build up a bit more motivation.
> View attachment 134936 View attachment 134937
> ...



Very nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 29, 2017)

That is a pretty one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

